# Your Biggest Celebrity Crush?



## vampiregenocide (Jan 18, 2009)

Lets hear em. Its okay to be shallow sometimes.


Mine are either :



Lucy Pinder...guess why.






Allison Goldfrapp. I can't believe shes 42 :| Still would. Plus she has a beautiful voice.

Also Sammie Pennington and Sophie Howard, but a work safe picture of one of those two is not easy to come by lol


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 18, 2009)

Mine was Lucy Pinder too... I could never work out why though 

Note - emphasis on the "was"

EDIT - vampiregenocide = Nuts/Zoo reader


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 18, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Mine was Lucy Pinder too... I could never work out why though
> 
> Note - emphasis on the "was"




Shes got a seriously perfect body and its all natural, whats not to like?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 18, 2009)

That was sarcasm man. I know EXACTLY why I liked her  (apologies if you got the sarcasm).

Anyway, "was" because I have a girl now, and every other girl just seems bland and characterless. Strange, eh?


----------



## Tukaar (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm more of a porn guy. I'd have to go with Daphne Rosen or Cody Lane.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 18, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> That was sarcasm man. I know EXACTLY why I liked her  (apologies if you got the sarcasm).
> 
> Anyway, "was" because I have a girl now, and every other girl just seems bland and characterless. Strange, eh?



Lol I got ya. And I ain't actually a zoo/nuts reader lol much.



Tukaar said:


> I'm more of a porn guy. I'd have to go with Daphne Rosen or Cody Lane.



Yeah Eva Angelina is a fine lady actually too. Pity she's always doing weird looking old guys :|


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 18, 2009)

I have ALWAYS had a thing for Gwen Stefani!!! I fell in love many years ago when Spiderwebs first started playing on MTV.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jan 18, 2009)

Hm... David Tennant (British actor), Johnny Depp, Paul Masvidal from Cynic...


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 18, 2009)

Simone Simons is one of the few redheads that I actually find very attractive...

Sharon Den Adel = Om nom nom as well


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 18, 2009)

I was going to say simone.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 18, 2009)

Nahhhhhhh, Stuart. Gemma Atkinson = too fake.


----------



## oompa (Jan 18, 2009)

i tended to be charmed by women with strange jawbones for some funny but unknown reason.. like minnie driver and jennifer aniston lol

then samaire armstrong. god she is frickin hawt


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jan 18, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Nahhhhhhh, Stuart. Gemma Atkinson = too fake.



Different strokes for different folks James! 

Her face in my eyes, is perfect!


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 18, 2009)

Guys just a reminder lets keep the pics *Safe For Work* please. If its something you'd not appreciate at work don't post it. Just thought I'd say that before this thread goes under with NSFW stuff.


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 18, 2009)

R

1) Kim Kardashian (really hot body and face)





2)Renee Olstead (not that famous but shes pretty hot IMO)





3)Hayley williams (from that band paramore)





holy crap lucy pinder is hot i have no clue who she is though
lol


----------



## Tukaar (Jan 18, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Lol I got ya. And I ain't actually a zoo/nuts reader lol much.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Eva Angelina is a fine lady actually too. Pity she's always doing weird looking old guys :|



This is true, lol.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 18, 2009)

But before they got old.


----------



## Regor (Jan 18, 2009)

1. Kelly Monaco (Miss April '97 - Winner of the first Dancing with the Stars)


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 18, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoted for truth.

I usually don't like celebrities because I find they have been faked to look a certain way, but damn, Simone was hot as hell when seeing them live, and every photo is just.....

Yes, I think she's gonna have to become a bigamist, because you aint the only one wanting her hand in marriage


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 18, 2009)

Breakdown said:


> 3)Hayley williams (from that band paramore)



Holy crap! She reminds me a lot of my friend's sister!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 18, 2009)

Kat Von D


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 18, 2009)

Gwen Stefani. Anyone who has a set of custom Dr. Martens made for them is pretty god damn awesome.

EDIT: God damn pic...


----------



## eegor (Jan 18, 2009)

For anyone who watches NCIS, Cote de Pablo:






Especially in the later seasons, when she started straightening her hair.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 19, 2009)

Kim Kardashian (however you spell her last name)
Kate Beckinsale
Cristina Scabia


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 19, 2009)

+1 for Hayley Williams and Anne Hathaway.

Also:
Zooey Deschanel:





Alyson Hannigan:





Elisha Cuthbert:


----------



## Cancer (Jan 19, 2009)

This changes but currently:

Meghan McCain






I wouldn't vote for father in a million years, but I'd shag her in a heartbeat. Besides I have a sick fantasy about daddy having a heart attack while I apply some bbc to daughter in a Youporn vid.....


----------



## Marko (Jan 19, 2009)

Erykah Badu would have to be #1






with Emmanuelle Beart (French actress) as a close 2nd:


----------



## Regor (Jan 19, 2009)

Breakdown said:


>




I'd have put Hayley in my top list... if it weren't for the fact that I'm 30 and she's like 16/17?... I'd be such a JJ in training


----------



## Blind Faith (Jan 19, 2009)

Humm

Michelle Rodriguez
Eva Mendes
Megan Fox

They are all around the same area, can't be assed finding pics just now


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2009)

Blind Faith said:


> Humm
> 
> Michelle Rodriguez
> Eva Mendes
> ...



You have mighty good taste


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 19, 2009)

Regor said:


> I'd have put Hayley in my top list... if it weren't for the fact that I'm 30 and she's like 16/17?... I'd be such a JJ in training



She's 20. I know a girl that looks just like her, but she's 3 years younger than me and off limits.


----------



## JakeRI (Jan 19, 2009)

eleven59 said:


> Also:
> Zooey Deschanel:



approve


----------



## Groff (Jan 19, 2009)

Ellen Page:

OM NOM NOM NOM





Stephanie Courtney (Aka Flo from the Progressive car insurance commercials):






And Christina Ricci (but only with long dark hair):


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jan 19, 2009)

Anne Hathaway






she is so damn hot, and that paramore chick


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone watch Weeds? The mum, Mary-Louise Parker = Omnom.






And a little bit of Brittany Murphy!


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 19, 2009)

Regor said:


> I'd have put Hayley in my top list... if it weren't for the fact that I'm 30 and she's like 16/17?... I'd be such a JJ in training



whats a JJ??
lol


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jan 19, 2009)

See JJ's post on the first page. lol


----------



## Groff (Jan 19, 2009)

Regor said:


> I'd have put Hayley in my top list... if it weren't for the fact that I'm 30 and she's like 16/17?... I'd be such a JJ in training



Hayley Williams - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

She's 20, Fap away!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2009)

Groff said:


>



Shes either just babyfaced or real jailbait, cos I've never seen/heard of her before.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 19, 2009)

Ohhh, and how could I forget? Amy effin' Macdonald!!!

Seriously, what a crush I used to have on this girl... It was almost unhealthy. What a voice as well...
"And you're singin' the song, Singin' this is the life..."


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jan 19, 2009)

Heather Graham


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 19, 2009)

+1 for Brittany Murphy, Christina Ricci, Ellen Page, Jenna Fisher, Heather Graham, and add:

Kari Byron


----------



## Harry (Jan 19, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Ohhh, and how could I forget? Amy effin' Macdonald!!!
> 
> Seriously, what a crush I used to have on this girl... It was almost unhealthy. What a voice as well...
> "And you're singin' the song, Singin' this is the life..."



Woa, I had no idea who she was until just looking at this thread.

She's cute


----------



## Regor (Jan 19, 2009)

Groff said:


> Hayley Williams - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> She's 20, Fap away!



Its still a little creepy dude. When I was 20... she was, fuck me? 10?!?!


----------



## Harry (Jan 19, 2009)

Groff said:


> Hayley Williams - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> She's 20, Fap away!








When I saw that pic of her, I knew from that moment I had a crush on her She's so cute.
She's only one month younger than me
I'm going to ask her out if people don't mind


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2009)

Breakdown said:


> whats a JJ??
> lol



Post of the year.


----------



## Regor (Jan 19, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> When I saw that pic of her, I knew from that moment I had a crush on her She's so cute.



You know, she is really cute. But that's not what attracted me to her initially. Her voice is amazing. First time I heard her sing the acapella part in "Misery Business" near the end of the song, I was floored at the power of her voice. Being easy on the eyes is a bonus


----------

